# BEWARE the CRAPPIE are HITTING TOPWATER!



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I have a small creek that I fish and just recently found out the CRAPPIE like to explode on little top water poppers! I honestly couldn't believe it at first but after a couple fish on the same technique I decided to make a live report on it! We were gonna get hit with a HUGE thunderstorm but it ended up passing us which made for great top water conditions. I have never in my life seen crappie hit a topwater bait so aggressively!! Sometimes they full breach my little popper. It is simply incredible. The water is pretty clear with about 2 feet of visibility and a slow moving current going through provides these crappie with apparently enough nutrition to get pretty big!

I hope you enjoy the video guys because honestly I haven't really found many videos of crappie completely demolishing topwater lures like this. It is just as awesome as seeing a bass destroy a topwater bait IF NOT BETTER! GO subscribe to the channel if you haven't already and I will see ya'll out on the water! please share the videos I make with your buddies. I do this to bring my fishing experience to everyone even if their not a part of the OGF Forums! I am pretty sure any CRAPPIE fishermen/fisher women would enjoy this content no doubt!!


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Great video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Salamander said:


> Great video, thanks for sharing.


Glad you liked it!!! I am pretty pumped after that session!! Have you ever caught crappie on topwater? if so what bait?


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> Glad you liked it!!! I am pretty pumped after that session!! Have you ever caught crappie on topwater? if so what bait?


You should be pumped, that was awesome. I have never caught crappie on topwater before. They were crushing it.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Salamander said:


> You should be pumped, that was awesome. I have never caught crappie on topwater before. They were crushing it.


it is a very unique spot for sure!! I thought I hooked into an alligator in the last part of the video.I was kinda scared at first lol


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That was pretty cool. Very unique.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

This is the 1st time Ive ever seen a Crappie hit top water


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> This is the 1st time Ive ever seen a Crappie hit top water


same here man!! pretty awesome stuff!


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

If you have the cicadas up there every fish that swims will hit topwater. I including carp and catfish.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Can you please tell me what that popper is called and who makes it?


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

CFIden said:


> Can you please tell me what that popper is called and who makes it?


This is difficult to answer.
I got this little popper when I was stationed in Japan. I do have the box it came in which says,
gan BabyPop TR. If you can find them online let me know because I need a few more lol I have found that the company has produced a little larger popper and I cannot find the little one treble hook one anywhere. unfortunately


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

ranger175a said:


> If you have the cicadas up there every fish that swims will hit topwater. I including carp and catfish.


Cicadas are my favorite bait to put on bottom especially during the swarm!


----------



## Jason W (Feb 21, 2019)

Great video!!

Just last night I was fishing a hollow bodied frog at a local hole and was amazed to see a crappie take it. I've pulled #2 crappie out of this spot but never imagined they'd take a Topwater frog.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ebay has alot of GAN CRAFT fishing lures ,Might wanna try there


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Jason W said:


> Great video!!
> 
> Just last night I was fishing a hollow bodied frog at a local hole and was amazed to see a crappie take it. I've pulled #2 crappie out of this spot but never imagined they'd take a Topwater frog.


When the conditions are right they will blast a topwater..its soo much fun!


----------

